# Streamdeck + with 4 knobs, 8 buttons, and a touch strip - OUT NOW



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 15, 2022)

Stream Deck + | Elgato


Tap. Touch. Turn. Stream Deck + is the interface you love — plus a touch strip and dials. Swipe between pages, create dial stacks, and make it yours with plugins and icons.




www.elgato.com





$199.99

The knobs are also multi-action push buttons that you can customize as easily as you do with regular Stream Decks. 

It seems to me it would be super easy to set this up as 4 cc controllers, among other things. SideshowFX already sells templates for Photoshop, Cubase, and Davinci Resolve.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 15, 2022)

Wow. This is like a swiss-knife for production. Very versatile across multiple apps.


----------



## Jrides (Nov 15, 2022)

$200 for this? Lol nope.
I just bought the version with 32 buttons a few days ago, for the same price. It sits perfectly on top of my KKS61 MK2.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 15, 2022)

Make sure you check out what the Sideshow FX template can do with this. 






Cubase Pro Stream Deck Plus — sideshowfx







www.sideshowfx.net





I'm close to sold on this.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 15, 2022)

After watching this, I ordered from Amazon. My experience is that new Elgato products have a tendency to sell out quickly. Sideshow fx usually has sales on BF, so I'll get my templates before it arrives in early December. I'll report here on how it works...


----------



## Øivind (Nov 15, 2022)

That looks sweet!
Would love one with more buttons tho, hoping for an XL variant in the future :D


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 15, 2022)

Windows only


----------



## Øivind (Nov 15, 2022)

JohannesR said:


> Windows only


Only for the SideshowFX product, not the Stream Deck+ itself.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 15, 2022)

Øivind said:


> That looks sweet!
> Would love one with more buttons tho, hoping for an XL variant in the future :D


I think this is going to work great with my XL. I'm already using the Sideshow FX Cubase template on that.


----------



## Daren Audio (Nov 15, 2022)

Øivind said:


> That looks sweet!
> Would love one with more buttons tho, hoping for an XL variant in the future :D



Same here. I'll wait for the Stream Deck+ XL version to use with SideshowFX. 
The knobs acting as a jog wheel is a time saver for me especially scraping audio and video.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 15, 2022)

I just don't get it when they miss out faders


----------



## Karmand (Nov 15, 2022)

I might have to get one now - for video and audio it's pretty useful now.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 16, 2022)

I got to know Todd from sideshowfx some time ago when I started writing him to persuade him to do a Cubase template. 

So I wrote him yesterday to ask him to do Adobe Premiere next. He said I read his mind because he's working on it now.

I currently have two XLs--one on my regular desktop and one on my music computer. The one on my regular computer used to be a 15-button Stream Deck. It sold instantly on eBay when I upgraded. So I'm not worried at all about getting this.


----------



## danstein (Nov 16, 2022)

I picked up a Stream Deck XL about a month ago, and I'm still settling in with it - but this new unit just went near the top of my "must acquire" list. I've been really happy with the 32-button SD - build quality is solid, the buttons look great (which is more important than I would have thought, at least to me), and running it in combination with Keyboard Maestro has made a lot of routine actions way faster and easier!

Also, I'll give a shoutout to SideshowFX. I've been using their Ableton template - it is very well thought-out and useful, and the graphics for the buttons are really nicely done. If I end up getting this SD+ with knobs, I'm fairly sure I'll end up getting the SideshowFX templates for After Effects and Photoshop.


----------



## MisteR (Nov 16, 2022)

Okay, but don't forget, you can still buy the Contour Shuttle Pro--a shuttle for, you know, shuttling.


----------



## webs (Nov 16, 2022)

Wow, cool thanks!


----------



## wunderflo (Nov 16, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> I just don't get it when they miss out faders


simple reason: Faders would have to be motorized to recall the settings of whatever they are supposed to control and for fine control they need to be quite long. That's expensive, prone to failure and eats up a lot of space. With non-motorized faders you'd have to "catch" the value of whatever they are set to control by moving over its last position. It's really a mess when you want to set them to control different things in different situations or move through the level settings of different tracks in your DAW, etc. Endless encoders are suited way better for freely customizable multi-purpose applications (which is the whole point of Stream Decks... people can use them for whatever they like).


----------



## woodslanding (Nov 20, 2022)

does the foot it stands on fold? I could fit a couple of these above the behringer (at left) but I've already got the angle! Otherwise, if the foot doesn't contain circuitry, I guess I could slice it off.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 20, 2022)

woodslanding said:


> does the foot it stands on fold? I could fit a couple of these above the behringer (at left) but I've already got the angle! Otherwise, if the foot doesn't contain circuitry, I guess I could slice it off.


As best as I can tell, it does not fold. Unlike the Stream Deck XL, which has a stand held on by magnets, this one is screwed on, as per this video:



But I don't see why you couldn't unscrew it if you wanted it to lie flat.

I won't have mine until December, but I will report back then.


----------



## milford59 (Nov 21, 2022)

Elgato should make these units modular, so that you could plug together , for example, two 15-button Streamdecks with a 4-knob Streamdeck… or maybe (when they make one) a 4-fader Streamdeck… etc. etc.


----------



## Windbag (Nov 21, 2022)

How is it that all this slick controller R&D happens for people streaming video and not for entire industries of graphics, design, film and music production?


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 21, 2022)

Windbag said:


> How is it that all this slick controller R&D happens for people streaming video and not for entire industries of graphics, design, film and music production?


Bigger market I suppose…


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 21, 2022)

milford59 said:


> Elgato should make these units modular, so that you could plug together , for example, two 15-button Streamdecks with a 4-knob Streamdeck… or maybe (when they make one) a 4-fader Streamdeck… etc. etc.


When mine comes I will see how it works with my XL and report back here.


----------



## Windbag (Nov 21, 2022)

Loïc D said:


> Bigger market I suppose…


Aye, that's the part that surprises me (I guess if you take out the music/film/tv large enough to be in proper studios with different grades of gear, the home gamer market looking for this stuff would be a lot smaller)

Are people finding that streamdeck stuff is most configurable/best supported for production apps? A quick peruse tells me that Loupedeck and now apparently Razer offer similarly priced & featured LCD button + knob devices.

I recall some grumbling about Loupedeck's congifurability (limited custom graphics)

Didn't know Razer did this stuff at all (OK it turns out this is just a branded Loupedeck...and currently for $40 more. Disqualified)

Do all of these just use repeated keystrokes for the knobs or is there anything better suited to things like scrubbing and zoom? The touch ring on my wacom tablet makes me a little wary of the keystroke approach as it tends to be super laggy


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2022)

Got one of the new ones on my list now to pick up eventually. I'm going to pick up two sideshowfx profiles for Affinity and Studio One to see how I jam with them as well. Hopefully their free updates will include profiles for this new Streamdeck in an update.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 28, 2022)

Mystic said:


> Got one of the new ones on my list now to pick up eventually. I'm going to pick up two sideshowfx profiles for Affinity and Studio One to see how I jam with them as well. Hopefully their free updates will include profiles for this new Streamdeck in an update.


Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way. I own sideshowfx templates for Cubase and Photoshop and Premiere Pro for regular StreamDeck. The Stream Deck+ templates require entirely different programming. 

I just purchased Streamdeck+ templates for Cubase and Photoshop, and will get the Premiere Pro one when it comes out. 

The free updates are when Todd from sideshowfx adds new features to the original templates.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 28, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> Unfortunately, it doesn't work that way. I own sideshowfx templates for Cubase and Photoshop and Premiere Pro for regular StreamDeck. The Stream Deck+ templates require entirely different programming.
> 
> I just purchased Streamdeck+ templates for Cubase and Photoshop, and will get the Premiere Pro one when it comes out.
> 
> The free updates are when Todd from sideshowfx adds new features to the original templates.


Well that's a bummer. Guess we'll see if it's worth picking the others up when they arrive.


----------



## JacksonTree (Nov 29, 2022)

I really wanted to go with the Loupedeck as it seemed more “all-in-one” for what I wanted, but even though I was able to find pretty positive initial reviews, I wasn’t able to find many people who was still using it after a while like the StreamDecks. I went with the Monogram CC for now.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 30, 2022)

My precious Streamdeck+ arrived yesterday. Here it is sitting next to my StreamDeck XL. Both of them have templates installed from sideshowfx.






The first thing you notice is that the buttons on the Streamdeck+ are a lot bigger. This makes certain things like the Analog Clock work a lot better.

But the most important thing is that through all my testing so far... both of them work. I can use all the features of my new Streamdeck, while still having access to all the keyboard shortcuts on my XL.

So in response to the question from @milford59-- are these things modular? At least these two are. But _more_ than one Streamdeck+? Maybe. One would have to try. They don't snap together, but mine are just sitting there on my keyboard and that's fine with me.

Off the top of my head, I would imagine that for every device you add to run the sideshowfx Cubase templates, you'd need to make changes in the setup. 

I've got a lot to learn about how my new sideshowfx template works, but already the knobs are great for scrolling, adjusting zoom, moving faders, pan settings, etc. I assume I will be able to figure out how to map cc and run instrument parameters from the knobs. Once I get comfortable with everything, I'll start moving buttons and knobs around. I'll create pages for both that best suit my workflow. As you can see, a lot of the room on my default page of my XL are given over to menu buttons. I won't need most of the transport buttons anymore and can add mute, solo, etc to that page.

I think a lot of you are underestimating how fast it is to get to more functions on this thing. Whereas in my usual StreamDeck workflow I often go to a second page and click to a third page, etc., and then have to go back--swiping my finger quickly can get me to page 5 very quickly.

I used to have two whole pages to run my lights. Buttons to turn them on and off and buttons for various brightness and color temperature settings. Plus buttons to raise and lower them by 1%, etc. Now I can do all that with four knobs. No buttons needed. I can turn them on and off with a button push and then adjust.

I'm sure I'll have more to report later.

One thing I will say is that setup is LONG. Much harder than any other sideshowfx template I've done. *And Cubase 12 is preferred.* Not everything will work without it. But the instructions are good. It's a very deep template with a lot of pages, so kudos to Todd at Sideshowfx.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 30, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> My precious Streamdeck+ arrived yesterday. Here it is sitting next to my StreamDeck XL. Both of them have templates installed from sideshowfx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is the build quality on the rotary knobs? That's always a bit of concern for me for longevity of a product like this. They are currently sold out of them on Amazon so I have some time to research further.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 30, 2022)

Mystic said:


> How is the build quality on the rotary knobs? That's always a bit of concern for me for longevity of a product like this. They are currently sold out of them on Amazon so I have some time to research further.


The rotary knobs seem strong to me. There's a nice click-click feeling when you turn them. They're not loose. 

I own a lot of Envato products and they are all very sturdy. In addition to my three Stream Decks, I also have a pair of their lights, a green screen, and a video adapter. (I also bought their pedal, but I haven't used it and may sell it.) I've never heard of the buttons ever going out on anybody's Stream Deck. I think they try to build stuff to last. 

But it's easy enough to buy one from Amazon and see for yourself. You can always return it.


----------

